# Converting Drivers License - South Africa



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, 

I am from South Africa and will be moving to Dubai soon. Do I need to redo my license test in Dubai and could I just apply for an international drivers license in my country?

Any feedback on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Dagse. No you don't need to. I did my conversion 2 weeks ago. you just go to the Traffic dept which is closest to you. Take you certificate of no objection with, copy of visa and passport. 4 photos, eye test and sa license. Have them fill in the forms for you. then go to where you apply. 

Its very quick. Cost are. 60dhs for form fill out in arabic. 110dhs for license.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

It'll be safer to have your int driving permit while your waiting for your residency. You have to have your residency to get your uae license. And it is illegal AFAIK to drive around on international if youve got your residency. You have to get your uae license then.


----------



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Certificate of no objection??




bubbles said:


> Dagse. No you don't need to. I did my conversion 2 weeks ago. you just go to the Traffic dept which is closest to you. Take you certificate of no objection with, copy of visa and passport. 4 photos, eye test and sa license. Have them fill in the forms for you. then go to where you apply.
> 
> Its very quick. Cost are. 60dhs for form fill out in arabic. 110dhs for license.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Your Public Relations Officer will know what it is. I got mine by getting a form filled out by my PRO and then just getting the letter at the government offices in media city. thats another expense. Sorry don't know exactly what it is, just know you need one.  Not sure how it will work when in a non Free Zone... I am sure the other people on here can be of help. But your company should be able to tell you all thats needed as well.


----------



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks a mill 



bubbles said:


> Your Public Relations Officer will know what it is. I got mine by getting a form filled out by my PRO and then just getting the letter at the government offices in media city. thats another expense. Sorry don't know exactly what it is, just know you need one.  Not sure how it will work when in a non Free Zone... I am sure the other people on here can be of help. But your company should be able to tell you all thats needed as well.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you hiccup in Dubai you need the NOC ....to rent car / buy car / get liquor quota licence / open a bank account / car licence or anything official it seems..


----------

